# [UK] Best chopping boards



## toufas (Jan 31, 2017)

We currently have the classic colour coded chopping boards but they need to be replaced. Is there something that will be like a peelable board that will also be colour coded and kind to the knives?


----------



## lechef (Feb 6, 2017)

Would love to know this one as well


----------



## shownomarci (Mar 23, 2017)

toufas said:


> We currently have the classic colour coded chopping boards but they need to be replaced. Is there something that will be like a peelable board that will also be colour coded and kind to the knives?



I have never heard of any peel-off chopping boards, but now i found some accidentaly. 
Here you go. 
Not cheap though.


----------

